# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Q&A Episode 1: Dream Blindness, Teleportation, and Light Sleepers

## CanisLucidus

*Q&A Episode 1: Dream Blindness, Teleportation, and Light Sleepers*

Here's the inaugural episode of the new "Q&A" podcast format where *OpheliaBlue*, *RareCola*, and I answer your user-submitted audio questions.  (The amazing *paigeyemps* will be joining us in a future episode.)

In this episode we tackle questions on *dream blindness*, *teleportation*, and *lucid dreaming for light sleepers*.





*Embedded Player:*
  

Direct link to the MP3 version
If you have your own questions that you'd like to hear us answer in a future episode, please post them in the "Submit Your Questions" thread

We hope you enjoy it!  We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Bravo to CanisLucidus for doing a wonderful job recording and editing this podcast  :Clap: 

Sorry that I was snacking during the replies to Nift's question. I clearly have a fantastic microphone  :tongue2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Bravo to CanisLucidus for doing a wonderful job recording and editing this podcast 
> 
> Sorry that I was snacking during the replies to Nift's question. I clearly have a fantastic microphone



LOL.  I didn't notice the snacking.  Now I need to immediately fast-forward to that part.   ::chuckle:: 

And thanks!  I had a blast recording with you.  We simply must do this again sometime.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Xanous

Downloading now. I'll probably have to listen to it later but I'm super excited!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Downloading now. I'll probably have to listen to it later but I'm super excited!



Great, hope you enjoy!  Xanous (pronounced Zane-ose) references abound in this podcast.   ::D: 

Edit:  LOL.  I even did it wrong.  It's Zan (rhymes with "can") - ose.  I mispronounced my own joke!   :Big laugh:

----------


## Xanous

> Great, hope you enjoy!  Xanous (pronounced Zane-ose) references abound in this podcast.  
> 
> Edit:  LOL.  I even did it wrong.  It's Zan (rhymes with "can") - ose.  I mispronounced my own joke!



OH I was really confused until I saw the edit.  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

I have really enjoyed this podcast guys.  ::goodjob::  I listened to it last night and got overwhelmed with positive thoughts regarding lucid dreaming. After listening to the explanations my good mood mixed with your tips made me conclude that there are really no such things as dream problems, but only challenges that call for creative solutions on our part. I have like two areas that I really need to work more on (void, scene change) and am at least at this point eager to see what happens. Basically, I look forward to those challenging situations happening and will keep on fighting until I get things working, no matter how many lds that takes. 

I know such kind of enthusiasm is very good to have when one approaches challenging situations in dreams, and hope that this current real life attitude transfers to my dream thinking as well (and may be contagious), which is why I am also writing all of this.

Also very good point about the demon OB talked about. Going back to some older lds I see that a lot of them were triggered by chasers/aggressors, where I would become lucid and waste the ld to fight them back. I still do run into aggressive DCs but try as much as possible just to forget about them. It is not always easy but has definitely cleared up some time for other lucid activities. 

You already know how cool I find this phasing activity after seeing that CL does it a lot and I am very interested in using it as a teleport and just to see what happens on the other side. Using the mirror is also something I want to try, especially after reading OB’s entry from the previous night.

I think I will be playing the podcast a few more times in the future to give me that motivation to go on and keep trying things, etc. Thanks for recording it, and looking forward to next episode.  :smiley: 

 ::banana::  You guys rock! That also includes Xanous (no matter the pronunciation).

----------


## CanisLucidus

Great thoughts, NyxCC!  I'm so glad to hear that you enjoyed the podcast.  The fact that you're overwhelmed with positive thoughts about lucid dreaming makes me very happy.   :smiley:   I mean, just look at this quote:





> After listening to the explanations my good mood mixed with your tips made me conclude that there are really no such things as dream problems, but only challenges that call for creative solutions on our part.



Love it.  If there's one message I hope that we got across (and that we consistently deliver), it's this.  There will be obstacles, but they _will_ be temporary.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you learn from your experiences with phasing and whatever you find, whether it's your imagined dream scene or something even cooler.

Go forth!  Play!  Explore!  Then come back and teach us everything that you learned.   ::content::

----------


## PennyRoyal

Awesome guys, loved the podcast. I listened to it last night when I laid down for bed. I couldn't think of a question to ask for this one, I'll try to come up with something for the next one  :smiley: 

You both said something while answering Xanous' questions about teleporting that helped me out. To paraphrase - 

Ophelia mentioned using whatever the dream gives you (i.e. mirrors), which is something I think that I should try and do. Most of my Lucids start in my bedroom, using a mirror,phasing through a wall, or using expectation before opening a door might be better than sprinting for the front door every time.

CL mentioned thinking in the 'present tense' instead of the future as far as dream control goes - this really made sense to me. I'll definitely be trying the 'being in denial' method at my next opportunity lol. I'm having trouble recalling your words now, but something else along the lines of 'Everything in your dream being constructed from you' helped something click in my head. I was already aware of that fact, but the phrasing just worked for me. 

You two work together well, it didn't feel awkward or anything like these things sometimes do. Are you friends outside of DV?

Looking forward to the next one 

P.S. - There was a slight echo in your mic CL. Not enough to distract me, but I did notice  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you so much for all of your time in creating the podcast, I also enjoyed it! I hope I don't get in trouble for saying this, but Ophelia has a sexy voice and you both have what I would consider radio voices. And of course RareCola's accent is cool as well.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You are so in trouble mister  ::wtf:: 

I'm kidding, thanks for listening!

----------


## Nihlus

God, you have such podcast-y voices.

Nice work, looking forward to the next one  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Awesome guys, loved the podcast. I listened to it last night when I laid down for bed. I couldn't think of a question to ask for this one, I'll try to come up with something for the next one 
> 
> You both said something while answering Xanous' questions about teleporting that helped me out. To paraphrase - 
> 
> Ophelia mentioned using whatever the dream gives you (i.e. mirrors), which is something I think that I should try and do. Most of my Lucids start in my bedroom, using a mirror,phasing through a wall, or using expectation before opening a door might be better than sprinting for the front door every time.
> 
> CL mentioned thinking in the 'present tense' instead of the future as far as dream control goes - this really made sense to me. I'll definitely be trying the 'being in denial' method at my next opportunity lol. I'm having trouble recalling your words now, but something else along the lines of 'Everything in your dream being constructed from you' helped something click in my head. I was already aware of that fact, but the phrasing just worked for me.



Thanks so much!  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  And yeah, man, if you come up with anything you want to ask, hit us with it!  We'd love to hear from you.

Yeah, if you are starting your LDs in your bedroom a lot (and now that you mention it, I remember you doing this!), then you are right on.  It's worth mastering (or at least trying) as many exit strategies as you can think of.  I've always thought that anyone who starts most LDs in their house would really rule the dreamworld if they could figure out how to develop schemata about how "Ah, this mirror teleports me" or "This closet is a time machine", etc.   :smiley: 





> You two work together well, it didn't feel awkward or anything like these things sometimes do. Are you friends outside of DV?



We're DV buddies but apart from that haven't had the opportunity to hang out in waking life.  Thanks, and I think a huge factor here is that Ophelia's got amazing podcasting flow.  Her timing is dead-on, catching all the right updrafts and transitions in the conversation.  Big relief for a first-timer like myself!





> P.S. - There was a slight echo in your mic CL. Not enough to distract me, but I did notice



You're totally right!  I was hoping that people would just assume this was Ophelia's "DEILD Demon" trying to interject his thoughts.  ::chuckle::   What was actually happening is that OB's mic was picking up my voice coming out of her headset and feeding it back through on her side of the convo.  I clipped some of that but I noticed after the fact that I still left some of it in.  I should have taken care of that in editing.  I appreciate you pointing it out -- I'm gonna nail that next time!   ::goodjob2:: 





> Thank you so much for all of your time in creating the podcast, I also enjoyed it! I hope I don't get in trouble for saying this, but Ophelia has a sexy voice and you both have what I would consider radio voices. And of course RareCola's accent is cool as well.







> God, you have such podcast-y voices.
> 
> Nice work, looking forward to the next one



Thanks very much for the compliments!   :smiley:   I'm glad you enjoyed it!

----------


## Xanous

OK all I can say is that I want to publicly blame and point out that *DarkMatters* came up with the idea for making out with the dream. I read some random post were he was giving advice to someone and it just stuck. I don't know why  ::lol::  I wonder if he even remembers it.

Great job ya'll. Loved the advice. It was really great to hear all those ideas! You guys have great radio voices too!

----------


## Darkmatters

Hahaha I DO remember that one! Now I feel like I've been immortalized - though not sure _that's_ what I want to be remembered for!   :Oh noes: 

And yeah, they do have great radio voices, don't they? Canis, you sound like a professional broadcaster! And come on admit it - you pronounced it the way you did cause you didn't want it to sound like Anus... (same reason Xanous did I'll wager.. )  ::lol::

----------


## Sibyline

That was great! As others have said, you have great radio voices. Nice, relaxed banter, and some seriously useful information. I got a lot of ideas from this. I got a real "aha moment" from your reply to the darkness question.

BTW, it's really funny how you were struggling with the pronunciation of names and terms like DEILD and mantra. We read these things all the time, but how to pronounce them? LOL! BTW, I got Xanous right but CL wrong (not caynis but cannis). And then I realized I'm not even sure how I would pronounce my own nick.  ::D: 

I'm definitely going to use what I learned from this podcast soon. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!

----------


## Xanous

> Hahaha I DO remember that one! Now I feel like I've been immortalized - though not sure _that's_ what I want to be remembered for!  
> 
> And yeah, they do have great radio voices, don't they? Canis, you sound like a professional broadcaster! And come on admit it - you pronounced it the way you did cause you didn't want it to sound like Anus... (same reason Xanous did I'll wager.. )



Probably subconsciously. Really, it's just a name that I pulled out of my anus on the fly.  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> OK all I can say is that I want to publicly blame and point out that *DarkMatters* came up with the idea for making out with the dream. I read some random post were he was giving advice to someone and it just stuck. I don't know why  I wonder if he even remembers it.
> 
> Great job ya'll. Loved the advice. It was really great to hear all those ideas! You guys have great radio voices too!







> Hahaha I DO remember that one! Now I feel like I've been immortalized - though not sure _that's_ what I want to be remembered for!  
> 
> And yeah, they do have great radio voices, don't they? Canis, you sound like a professional broadcaster! And come on admit it - you pronounced it the way you did cause you didn't want it to sound like Anus... (same reason Xanous did I'll wager.. )



Ha!  That discussion of Xanous' stabilization techniques was almost too hot for the podcast.   ::chuckle::   And then in an amazing plot twist, it turns out that Darkmatters was behind the whole thing all along.

And thanks very much, guys, for the kind words!





> That was great! As others have said, you have great radio voices. Nice, relaxed banter, and some seriously useful information. I got a lot of ideas from this. I got a real "aha moment" from your reply to the darkness question.
> 
> BTW, it's really funny how you were struggling with the pronunciation of names and terms like DEILD and mantra. We read these things all the time, but how to pronounce them? LOL! BTW, I got Xanous right but CL wrong (not caynis but cannis). And then I realized I'm not even sure how I would pronounce my own nick. 
> 
> I'm definitely going to use what I learned from this podcast soon. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this!



I'm seriously amazed that you got Xanous right on the first try.  Even after hearing it I'm still screwing it up.   ::D:   For yours I've been "thinking" SIB-uh-leen...?

So glad that you found the material useful!  I can't tell you how gratifying it is to hear that.

----------


## Darkmatters

> Ha!  That discussion of Xanous' stabilization techniques was almost too hot for the podcast.    And then in an amazing plot twist, it turns out that Darkmatters was behind the whole thing all along.



Lol wouldn't ya know it?  ::lol:: 

(And to be honest I always pronounced it Za-NOOSE)

----------


## Xanous

*Update*

So thanks to you three and the podcast, I think my darkness phobia is gone. I did really well in my last set of LD's as ignoring my problems worked out really great and the darkness was not an obstacle whatsoever. I also, gave a phase/teleport a good try but ended in the void a little too soon. But, instead of thinking that I was going to wake up, I just went on with the next dream. I ended up using OpheliaBlue's mirror method without really directing the location. It put me in a childhood memory and turned out really cool.

Thanks again guys!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> So thanks to you three and the podcast, I think my darkness phobia is gone. I did really well in my last set of LD's as ignoring my problems worked out really great and the darkness was not an obstacle whatsoever. I also, gave a phase/teleport a good try but ended in the void a little too soon. But, instead of thinking that I was going to wake up, I just went on with the next dream. I ended up using OpheliaBlue's mirror method without really directing the location. It put me in a childhood memory and turned out really cool.



That is _awesome_, man!   ::happy::   I cannot tell you how happy I am to hear that.  Shedding that fear of the darkness, phasing like crazy, and then handling the void like a pro when you happen to end up there.  And then to top it all off with an Ophelia-style trip through the mirror (*and* Task of the Month, might I add.)

Fantastic work and I'm so glad that the podcast was a help!

----------


## Ctharlhie

This is great stuff. Canis you and ophelia have a great on-mic rapport, you sounded like professional radio presenters at times! There were some really well-informed and novel ideas, too.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> This is great stuff. Canis you and ophelia have a great on-mic rapport, you sounded like professional radio presenters at times! There were some really well-informed and novel ideas, too.



Thanks a lot, Ctharlhie!   ::content::   I'm really pleased to hear that the content had broad enough appeal to keep the hardcore lucid veterans like yourself interested.  Much appreciated, and thanks for taking the time to give it a listen and leave your comment!

----------


## Alyzarin

Woo, a shout out!  :Party:  I'm going to hop on the bandwagon here and say that you guys have totally awesome podcast/radio voices. That alone made me incredibly happy lol.

Really great stuff guys, I loved it.  :smiley:  Very informative too and I'm sure it will help lots of people. Keep up the good work!!

Canis, I completely know what you mean with phasing through walls as soon as the dream starts just because you can.  ::chuckle::  It's addictive when it requires no effort at all! Also, you have the pronunciation of my username down better than I apparently have yours.  ::lol::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Woo, a shout out!  I'm going to hop on the bandwagon here and say that you guys have totally awesome podcast/radio voices. That alone made me incredibly happy lol.
> 
> Really great stuff guys, I loved it.  Very informative too and I'm sure it will help lots of people. Keep up the good work!!



Thanks so much, Aly!   ::happy::   I'm really glad that you enjoyed it!  I know you had to be wincing a bit at my explanation about the hippocampus but I'm glad you had a good time in spite of that.   ::lol:: 





> Canis, I completely know what you mean with phasing through walls as soon as the dream starts just because you can.  It's addictive when it requires no effort at all! Also, you have the pronunciation of my username down better than I apparently have yours.



Yeah, that phasing gets _addictive_!  It's sort of like flying in that when you first get into an LD, can't remember your specific plans, but have that "woo-hooo!!" moment, it's one of those unique dream things you almost can't help but want to do.  I owe you big on the phasing lessons you gave me a few months back!

And don't worry, nobody knows how to pronounce my username, including me.  I'm in crisis trying to decide what pronunciation to use for the next podcast.   ::chuckle::   I'm glad that I wasn't too far off on yours!

----------


## Zoth

I really like CL's voice, and Ophelia laughing makes me laugh too xD

----------


## Alyzarin

> Thanks so much, Aly!    I'm really glad that you enjoyed it!  I know you had to be wincing a bit at my explanation about the hippocampus but I'm glad you had a good time in spite of that.



Hahaha, I think you did fine with it, and it's probably better not to get incredibly in-depth with the chemistry in something like this anyway.  :tongue2:  I think you got the point across!





> Yeah, that phasing gets _addictive_!  It's sort of like flying in that when you first get into an LD, can't remember your specific plans, but have that "woo-hooo!!" moment, it's one of those unique dream things you almost can't help but want to do.  I owe you big on the phasing lessons you gave me a few months back!
> 
> And don't worry, nobody knows how to pronounce my username, including me.  I'm in crisis trying to decide what pronunciation to use for the next podcast.    I'm glad that I wasn't too far off on yours!



Yep yep! Phasing, flying, and horniness... that's pretty much my entire dream life, hah. And don't mention it!  ::D:  I'm happy to see you've integrated it so well into your lucids.  :smiley: 

Hehe, well I've been using the one with the hard "A" sound, like KAY-nis, so I guess that's what my vote's for.  ::chuckle::  And you pretty much got mine right, the only difference I could say would be a little bit harder on the "Y", but that really just comes down to how fast you say it lol.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I really like CL's voice, and Ophelia laughing makes me laugh too xD



Thanks very much, Zoth!   :smiley:   And yeah, isn't Ophelia's laugh the best?  At some point I think people probably start anticipating the advice less and are instead waiting for the next time we go "funny Xanous story -> Ophelia laugh".   ::lol:: 





> Phasing, flying, and horniness... that's pretty much my entire dream life, hah.



Ha!  That's one of those lines that just about anybody on DV could probably lay down as their sig.   ::chuckle:: 





> Hehe, well I've been using the one with the hard "A" sound, like KAY-nis, so I guess that's what my vote's for.  And you pretty much got mine right, the only difference I could say would be a little bit harder on the "Y", but that really just comes down to how fast you say it lol.



Yeah, I think the KAY-nis pronunciation may be what most people have typically used/thought.  And the perfectionist in me is committed to getting it just right if we hit you with another podcast shout-out at some point.  If anyone submits a menthol question, I'll have to immediately start practicing, heh heh...

----------


## Oceandrop

lol @ making out at the Sidewalk, great Podcast guys! Still listening at it right now, but the part about making out with the ground just cracked me up.

----------


## Kaenthem

More! More! More! More!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> More! More! More! More!



Ha ha, nice gif!   ::D: 

We currently have two episode ideas on tap that we're planning out and we'll be getting the gang together shortly.  We _will_ be getting more of these out for you guys!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## GrannyPigms

Oop! Nevermind its working now.

I'm halfway though and let me just say:

1.  :Clap:  Amazing job editing and recording

2. I can beat that 30 second lucid dream record.  ::D:  
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gran...d-dream-47286/
3 seconds. Top that.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I'm halfway though and let me just say:
> 
> 1.  Amazing job editing and recording
> 
> 2. I can beat that 30 second lucid dream record.  
> My 3 second (FIRST!) lucid dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 3 seconds. Top that.



Thanks very much for the kind words, GrannyPigms!  I'm glad to hear you're liking it so far!

And don't feel bad about the 3-seconds lucids.   :smiley:   We all get those.  (I get em all the time!)  Think of them as DEILD opportunities.   ::goodjob2:: 

If you feel like binging on podcasts, I've just posted episode 2!  Everyone please check it out when you have a chance and let us know what you think.
http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...eamworlds.html

----------


## StephL

Wow - how on earth could I miss out on these podcasts!!!!!!
Thank you soo much!

Now - this is an old answer-window here - open from yesterday when I came across this thread - thought I´d bump it anyway - even after congratulating in the TOTM thread already - really really great - and I agree - you have a wonderful voice Canis (and I even got the pronounciation* right..!!) - and Ophelia´s laughter is so infective!!
Also great with RareCola - bit like - now we call the professor - very well done all three of you!
Keep them coming!!

:bravo:

*So learning Latin in school _does have_ some uses after all

----------

